# Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!



## KarpfenMichl (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute 

ich würde gern mal eure Meinung über den oben genannten Köder wissen.
Sagt mir alles was euch dazu einfällt positives und auch Negatives.
Benutzt ihr oder Nicht?
Und wenn Ja/nein warum ?

lg und danke schonmal


----------



## Bassey (18. Juli 2012)

Pro:
-schnelle Lockwirkung
-nahezu immer fängig
-günstiger als die meisten fertigboilies
-notfalls auch mal sonntags an der tanke zu bekommen

Contra: 
-lösen sich schnell auf
-werden schnell von weißfischen vom haar gelutscht
-wenig selektiv, da selbst mittlere brassen den ring schlucken können

Ich fische derzeit noch fast ausschließlich mit Frolic, da ich kaum zum Anfüttern komme. Zudem fehlt mir in Boilies das vertrauen, weil ich noch nie damit gefangen habe. Bei Frolic geht es eben auch, wenn man direkt beim Ansitz anfüttert, so meine Erfahrung.

Geschrieben auf meinem ZTE Skate mit Forum Runner


----------



## philias86 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Kauf dir ein paar Säcke und lass die trocknen, dann lösen die sich nicht mehr so schnell auf. Kannst die auch in den Ofen schmeißen. Stinkt die Bude halt nach Hundehütte. Wenn du die lange genug trocknen lässt halten die auch mal ne Nacht.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

:c

Es sind tatsächlich Ferien, oder?


----------



## Fischfiete (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Hej,


ich finde Frolic ist ein guter und preiswerter Karpfenköder.

Meine Erfahrung ist, das die Frolics sich besonders für kurze und spontane Angelansitze bewährt haben. Es scheinen die schnell frei werdenden Geschmacksstoffe zu sein, die eine besonders hohe Lockwirkung haben (ich will damit nicht sagen, dass es bei getrockneten Frolic nicht ähnlich ist - habe keine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich).

Da ich anfangs auf Boilies keine Karpfen fing, fischte ich regelmäßig Frolic parallel zu (billig)Boilies. 
So habe ich für meine Gewässer auch die "schlechten" (nichtfängigen) Boilies ausmustern können.

 Nun gebe ich ein wenig mehr Geld für fängige Boilies aus und nutze Frolic für Kurzansitze. 

Petri!


----------



## NickAdams (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Wenn du Frolic einstrumpfst, also mit einem dünnen Nylonnetz aus Damenstrumpf umwickelst, wird es nicht so schnell abgeluscht und hält länger. Wenn du zwei Ringe umwickelst, kannst du auch selektiver auf Karpfen fischen, da diese nicht so leicht von Brassen eingesaugt werden können. Außerdem vezögert das Eintauchen in eine dicke Zuckerlösung oder in einen Dipp das Auflösen des Ringes.

So long,

Nick


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Das Frolic schnell auseinander fällt lässt sich ändern.
Einfach ein Stück Nylonstrumpfhose drum binden!


----------



## Christian.G (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Hier noch was intressantes!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnYMU_xoY5s


----------



## joe75 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Ein Nachteil ist wohl das wenn über längeren Zeitraum viel mit Frolic gefüttert wird die Karpfen einen gewissen Frolic Nachgeschmack bekommen sollen und deshalb die Fische aus manachen Gewässern nicht mehr verwertet werden. Bin bis jetzt persönlich noch nicht betroffen gewesen, aber hab schon von mehreren Anglerkollegen negatives erfahren.


----------



## Fischfiete (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

" Frolic Nachgeschmack" ?

Ich dachte der Verdauungstrakt bei den Fischen arbeitet wie bei anderen Tieren auch. Wieso sollte der Fisch dann einen Frolic-Nachgeschmack haben?

Kann das einer fundiert erklären?


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



joe75 schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil ist wohl das wenn über längeren Zeitraum viel mit Frolic gefüttert wird die Karpfen einen gewissen Frolic Nachgeschmack bekommen sollen und deshalb die Fische aus manachen Gewässern nicht mehr verwertet werden. Bin bis jetzt persönlich noch nicht betroffen gewesen, aber hab schon von mehreren Anglerkollegen negatives erfahren.




ja ja, schon klar und bellen tun die fische dann auch.


----------



## Bassey (18. Juli 2012)

könnte schon was dran sein. wir haben bei uns auch sterlet, die, wie auch die karpfen ihr futter ausschließlich am grund suchen.letztes jahr habe ich mal einen mitgenommen.er schmeckte extrem nach schlamm, wird ja beim fressen auch aufgenommen. karpfen machen nichts anderes, also kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das frolic im geschmack bemerkbar wird. überleg mal. wenn du im sommer viele milchprodukte zu dir nimmst und schwitzt, dann stinkts nach milchsäure und ist wirklich ekelig. du bist, was du isst, warum soll das beim karpfen anders sein. flamingos bekommen ihre federfarbe auch durch das futter. ist eben alles eine frage des zeitraumes.

Geschrieben auf meinem ZTE Skate mit Forum Runner


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

dann müßten die fische auch viel nach mais, hanf, weizen oder was auch immer schmecken.
und wenn jetzt einer ankommt uns sagt , frolic ist ja nicht zum essen da, muss ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch boilies in monster-crab oder in scopex futtern?
die sind auch nicht zum essen für menschen da und die karpfen schmecken auch nicht nach zb banane-pistazie.
immer wieder solche geschichten, die werden von alten angelern die gegen alles neue sind in die welt gesetzt, viel erstaunlicher finde ich das man sowas glaubt wenn man mal logisch nachdenkt, siehe das beispiel mit dem hartmaus, weizen, hanf , boilies und so....


----------



## joe75 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Wieviele 100 Sorten Boilies gibt es und wieviele Frolic ? Bei normalen Boilies gibts so viele Sorten das wohl kaum eine so viel gefüttert wird das sie geschmacklich dominiert, wogegen bei 3 Sorten Frolic das schon eher der Fall sein kann, auch im Hinblick auf den Preis werden es sich die wenigsten leisten können Sackweise Boilies zu verfüttern. Ich kann mich noch erinnern das es vor ca. 15 - 20 Jahren weit verbreitet war Hühner mit Fischmehl zu füttern, das hat man auch beim Brathähnchen rausgeschmeckt, aber es kommt sicher auf die Menge an.


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> [...]siehe das beispiel mit dem hartmaus, weizen, hanf , boilies und so....



Wer harte Mäuse verfüttert, dem schmecken bestimmt auch bellende Fische 

Ansonsten: Getreideprodukte sind wesentlich zurückhaltender im "Eigengeschmack" als Frolic zB. Ich denke schon, dass man den Geschmack von Tierfleisch durch das Füttern beeinflussen kann - siehe "Lachsforelle" aka Mastforelle gegenüber wilden Verwandten oder Mastlachs gegenüber Wildlachs.
Allerdings denke ich, dass man dafür richtig große Mengen verklappen müsste - also Frolic als Hauptnahrung für die Viecher würde sich bestimmt im Geschmack niederschlagen.

Ansonsten zum Thema: Frolic ist ein prima Karpfenköder - allerdings erfüllt er viele Ansprüche moderner Karpfenangler nicht  Gilt genauso für Dosenmais oder Kichererbsen.
Sie sind alle nicht selektiv genug und im Fall von Frolic lösen die sich auchnoch zu schnell auf. Mich störts meist weniger, da ich häufig mit der Pose angel und der Köder eh nicht länger als 2h am Platz ist.


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

lol, ok, hartmäuse sollte man auch nur dosiert füttern, das sehe ich jetzt auch ein ^^


----------



## rainerle (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



joe75 schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil ist wohl das wenn über längeren Zeitraum viel mit Frolic gefüttert wird die Karpfen einen gewissen Frolic Nachgeschmack bekommen sollen und deshalb die Fische aus manachen *Gewässern nicht mehr verwertet werden. *Bin bis jetzt persönlich noch nicht betroffen gewesen, aber hab schon von mehreren Anglerkollegen negatives erfahren.



An ALLE  C & Rler


*Füttert Frolic   -   und es gibt bald keine Kochtopfangler mehr, die Karpfen entnehmen*:q#q


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass man den Geschmack von Tierfleisch durch das Füttern beeinflussen kann...



Nicht nur beim Tierfleisch.
Mir hat mal n'Mädel erzählt, dass sie beim _*piiiiiep*_ inkl. _*piiiiep* _schmecken kann, ob sich der Kerl gut oder slecht ernährt |rolleyes
Genügend Phallstudien hatte'se auf jeden Fall gemacht.
Das Urteil über meinen Ernährungszustand fiel überraschend positiv aus |rotwerden


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ja ja, schon klar und bellen tun die fische dann auch.


noch nie hundefleisch gegessen?
schmeckt doch auch nicht nach frolic...#h#h#h


----------



## DerMayor (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nicht nur beim Tierfleisch.
> Mir hat mal n'Mädel erzählt, dass sie beim _*piiiiiep*_ inkl. _*piiiiep* _schmecken kann, ob sich der Kerl gut oder slecht ernährt |rolleyes
> Genügend Phallstudien hatte'se auf jeden Fall gemacht.
> Das Urteil über meinen Ernährungszustand fiel überraschend positiv aus |rotwerden



Trink regelmäßig Ananassaft.... Die mädels werden es dir danken...#h


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



phirania schrieb:


> noch nie hundefleisch gegessen?
> schmeckt doch auch nicht nach frolic...#h#h#h



hundefleisch ?
hmm, ich bin mir nicht sicher, meine ex hat früher komische sache gekocht, lieber hätte ich jedenfalls damals frolic gefuttert ^^


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Trink regelmäßig Ananassaft.... Die mädels werden es dir danken...#h


#6 :m


----------



## Bassey (20. Juli 2012)

so. war eben noch einkaufen. Beim Hundefutter fand ich dann das hier:







sieht anders aus als frolic, ist weicher, aber im gegensatz dazu wieder elastisch. die oberfläche ist nicht so bröckelig wie die normalen ringe, aber riechen tut es genauso. 200g tüte für 99cent. ich werde mal mit normalem frolic füttern und diese leckerlies als köder am haar anbieten. mal sehen wie es damit läuft. zumindest diesache mit dem halbstündlichem köderwechsel könnte damit vielleicht verbessert werden durch die andere konsitenz. ich werde berichten.

gruß

bassey

Geschrieben auf meinem ZTE Skate mit Forum Runner


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Teste mit so 'nem 'Unterwegs'-Klumpen mal in 'nem Wasserglas ob er sinkt oder schwimmt und wie die Lösungsdauer ist. Kenne das Zeugs gar nicht.

Leider ist so gut wie jedes andere Hundefutter schwimmend.
Das deutlich günstigere und gut geeignete 'Rufus' ist bei Aldi-Nord seit Jahren abgeschafft, die Raiffeisenringe auch fix wieder aus dem Programm verschwunden |evil:


----------



## Bassey (20. Juli 2012)

mache ich heute abend mal. also die sind auf jeden fall viel schwerer als normales frolic

Geschrieben auf meinem ZTE Skate mit Forum Runner


----------



## Der-Graf (21. Juli 2012)

Bin mal auf deine Erfahrung gespannt - hatte die Frolic 2go letztes Jahr auch mal probehalber gekauft, bin aber letztendlich nie dazu gekommen, sie auszuprobieren...^^


----------



## Likenut (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Also Ich hab diese Woche das erstemal intensiv mit frolic und muss sagen dass es sehr shcnell Erfolg bringt. Ich kann natürlich nur von meinem Gewässer sprechen. Ich denke der große Vorteil des Frolics ist die schnelle Wirkung, Auflösgeschwindigkeit und Geschmacksentwicklung. War letzten Sonntag und die komplette Woche beim angeln, wobei man sagen muss meistens erst später Vormittag am Wasser und meistens nicht später wie 21Uhr heim, ja werd wohl den ein oder andern Fisch liegen gelassen haben, aber hat sich einfach nicht anderst einrichten lassen. Besonders die Satzkarpfen K2 und K3 ham sich sehr gut drauf fangen lassen. Konnte die Tage 20+ dieser Fischlein fangen und die meisten davon auf Frolic. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, aber auf Hartmais und Boilies ging um einiges weniger, gefüttert hab ich Hartmais,weizen, paar Boilies und Frolic. Bin zwar nun geschafft, aber war ne schöne Woche.

Frolic für kleinere Karpfen top, Große konnt ich damit leider nicht überlisten. Größte war gute 10Pfund


----------



## Frank7777 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Hallo,

ein großer Nachteil von Frolic ist das es (zumindest im Raum Nordbayern) fast überall verboten ist damit zu angeln. Das kann richtig Ärger geben, was bei uns auch schon mit ein Paar Anzeigen geendet hat. Die Kontrolleure achten da schon sehr darauf und wissen auch genau was da an der Angel hängt. 
Ich persönlich möchte keinen Ärger und angle damit nicht mehr, auch wenn ich früher gute Erfolge damit hatte.

Gruß

  Frank


----------



## m1ndgam3 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

darf man fragen wieso es verboten ist?


----------



## René F (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Auch große Karpfen mögen Frolic. Habe im Frühjahr damit einen 42-Pfünder gefangen :vik:

Mich würde auch interessieren, wer warum Frolic als Köder verbietet!


----------



## Frank7777 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



m1ndgam3 schrieb:


> darf man fragen wieso es verboten ist?



Weil das einbringen von Hunde- und Katzenfutter verboten ist.


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

ich glaube er meinte mehr WARUM / AUS WELCHEN grund das füttern und angeln mit frolic verboten ist.
alleine an der zusammensetzung von katzen und hundefutter kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, ist nichts dabei was nen fisch töten würde oder den geschmack beeinträchtigen würde, .. dazu gab es mal ne untersuchung der uni schiess-mich-tot... finde ich leider auf die schnelle nicht, das es KEINE beeinträchtigung im geschmack gibt.

wenn man überlegt was in bestimmten anfutter alles fürn mist drin ist sollte man bald alles verbieten.

sorry, aber das liegt echt an den alten säcken , mit den ganzen verboten, die keinen plan vom angeln haben, die vor 50 jahren ja schliesslich auch ohne diese ganze zeugst gefangen haben, und die einfach stehengeblieben sind in der zeit. 
                FREIHEIT FÜR FROLIC !!!!!!!


----------



## AWebber (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Weil das einbringen von Hunde- und Katzenfutter verboten ist.


... dann macht man sich etwas Arbeit und zaubert Boilies draus oder nen Teig ...

Schwachsinn solche Verbote ...


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Das Verbot von "Hunde und Katzenfutter" ist auch bei uns in der Oberpfalz weit verbreitet. 
Und ich kann euch leider nicht sagen warum das so ist. 
Ich hab noch nicht mal ne Idee! 

Hier ein paar Verbots-Referenzen:
http://www.fischereiverein-stiftland.de/karten.html
http://www.angeln-in-bodenwoehr.de/html/angelkarten.html
http://www.sportanglerbund-weiden.de/html/angelbedingungen.htm


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Teilzeitgott hat mit den Gründen völlig recht.

Die Frolicangelei entstand noch vor dem Boiliehype. Die ersten, die damit fischten, zogen unglaublich viele Fische damit und fütterten auch damit an, was die üblichen Bedenkenträger sofort auf den Plan rief.
Weil 
a)damit erfolgreich viele Karpfen gefangen wurden (was ja gar nicht sein darf)
und 
b)wegen der Fütterei; aus dieser Zeit stammen auch all die nicht tot zu kriegenden Mythen: 
Gewässerverseuchung, schädlich für die Fische, Karpfen bekommen Bauchschmerzen _(grööl)_, Fische schmecken nach Hundefutter undsoweiterundsoweiter.

Und was einmal als Verbot in Stein gemeißelt wurde, ist durch ein schlichtes "Busted" einfach nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Kleiner Epilog:
Ältere Vereinskollegen erzählten mir mal, dass das noch viel früher auch so war, als angefangen wurde mit Maden zu angeln und natürlich Weissfische in zuvor nie gekannten Mengen an den Haken gingen.
Auch da steckten einige ganz wichtige & schlaue Leute direkt den Kopp aus dem Gebüsch und schrieen mit ähnlichen Argumenten nach 'Madenverbot'.


----------



## gründler (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> FREIHEIT FÜR FROLIC !!!!!!!


 



Ich krieg in letzter Zeit beim Angeln vom Kumpel ab und zu nen spruch = Freiheit für die Karpfen bölkt er dann immer.

Ich werde ihn hiermit (Frolic freiheit...) das nächste mal entgegen kommen.

Übrigens auch gut für die Signatur.

#h


----------



## Frank7777 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Wie gesagt hab führe auch gern mit Frolic geangelt und gut gefangen. Weil die Konzrolleure bei uns jedoch sehr darauf achten, hab ich es nach der ersten Ermahnung gelassen. Den Trick mit den zu Boillies kenne ich auch, jedoch auch die Kontrolleure, wie schon einige meiner bekannten in Erfahrung bringen konnten .

Warum es jedoch Verboten ist, weiss ich auch nicht. Ist halt die allgemeine Regelwut beim angeln. Das stört mich sowieso am meisten beim Angeln, dass man immer mit einem Bein in Gefängnis steht. Es gibt so viele Erlasse und Gewässerspeziefische Verordnungen, man kann die gar nicht alle überblicken.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## joe75 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Wenn ihr euch die Regeln vom Sportanglerbund Weiden anschaut (Beitrag von Franz_16) seht ihr das die neben Frolic auch Mais und Boilies verboten haben. Hier wurden ganz klar die Top Karpfenköder verboten weil sie vermutlich zu fännging und bis auf den Mais auch sehr selektiv sind. Wenn diese Köder tabu sind und noch ein großer Weisfisch Bestand im Gewässer vorhanden ist wirds schon schwer für die Karpfenspezis.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



joe75 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch die Regeln vom Sportanglerbund Weiden anschaut (Beitrag von Franz_16) seht ihr das die neben Frolic auch Mais und Boilies verboten haben. Hier wurden ganz klar die Top Karpfenköder verboten weil sie vermutlich zu fännging und bis auf den Mais auch sehr selektiv sind. Wenn diese Köder tabu sind und noch ein großer Weisfisch Bestand im Gewässer vorhanden ist wirds schon schwer für die Karpfenspezis.




wird zeit das das angeln ganz verboten wird, wenn ich sowas lese kann einem das kotzen kommen, hauptsache es werden für den vorstand und die ganzen alten säcke tonnenweise forellen in ungeeignete teiche gesetzt, damit die rentnerbande auch ordentluch was fängt, dann sollte man power bait auch sofort verbieten.


----------



## Bassey (25. Juli 2012)

Krieg ist, wenn alte Männer reden und junge Männer sterben (oder eben nichts fangen)...

Geschrieben auf meinem ZTE Skate mit Forum Runner


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Was regt Ihr Euch über Verbote und Regeln auf ???

Ihr  Angler lasst das selber zu. Das hat niemand anderes zu verantworten, als die Gesamtheit der Deutschen Angler. 

Man kann sich halt nicht einen Scheixxdreck um Angelpolitik und Vereinsgedönse kümmern, einfach nur angeln gehen, und sich dann wundern, dass Leute die in der Regel mit Angeln gar nix am Hut haben, in Eurem Namen die unsinnigsten Sachen fabrizieren. 

Wenn ihr Euch mal die Mühe machen würdet, eure jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze zu lesen und zu verstehen, dann wüsstet Ihr, dass die absolute Mehrheit der Angler an jedem Angeltag ihren Fischereischein aufs Spiel setzt. 

Bei konsequenter Kontrolle und Gesetzesauslegung ist so gut wie alles bereits verboten oder zumindest juristisch angreifbar.

Und die Angler kucken zu und gehen einfach nur angeln. #q


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



joe75 schrieb:


> .... seht ihr das die neben Frolic auch Mais und Boilies verboten haben. Hier wurden ganz klar die Top Karpfenköder verboten weil sie vermutlich zu fännging und bis auf den Mais auch sehr selektiv sind. Wenn diese Köder tabu sind und noch ein großer Weisfisch Bestand im Gewässer vorhanden ist wirds schon schwer für die Karpfenspezis.



Frolic und Boilieverbote sind ja nicht neu an Vereinsgewässern. Aber Mais ....

Da wird auch der Aufschrei unter den nicht "Karpfenspezies" "gewaltig" gewesen sein. Entweder will man das/die Gewässer mit Gewalt zu Raubfisch oder Salmonidengewässern machen oder manche Leute haben es dort einfach übertrieben.

Falls das ein Versuch war die "Karpfenspezies" zu treffen, ist der vermutlich richtig gründlich in die Hose gegangen. Mit solchen Verboten trifft man im Normalfall eher Anfänger oder Teilzeitkarpfenangler die außer diesen Ködern und vielleicht Teig nicht viel mehr "zu bieten" haben. Die richtigen "Karpfenspezi" werden sich durch solche Verbote nur schwer beeindrucken lassen weil es genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich Futter/Köder gibt und zu allem Überfluß der Angeldruck durch die anderen Angler auch noch deutlich geringer werden dürfte. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Es kursieren hier in der Region einige Geschichten, warum Mais dort verboten ist. Ich weiß aber nicht ob die stimmen - deshalb will ich auch nicht groß spekulieren. Die Gerüchte gehen aber in die Richtung "Übertrieben". 

Was in unserer Region aufgrund der landwirtschaftlichen Prägung nicht so selten ist. Wenn man selber Landwirt ist und Mais anbaut, sind "Kosten" kein Faktor mehr beim Füttern mit Mais....


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Gerüchte gehen aber in die Richtung "Übertrieben".
> 
> Was in unserer Region aufgrund der landwirtschaftlichen Prägung nicht so selten ist. Wenn man selber Landwirt ist und Mais anbaut, sind "Kosten" kein Faktor mehr beim Füttern mit Mais....



_"Jegliches Mitführen, Anfüttern und Fischen mit Hunde- und Katzenfutter, Boilies und Mais hat den sofortigen Entzug der Angelerlaubnis zur Folge." 
_
Der Versuch ist schon klar. Man versucht damit die oben von mir genannte Gruppe "auszubremsen" in der Hoffnung dass sie sich nicht zu helfen weis. 

Spätestens wenn an diesem Gewässer der ein oder andere wirkliche "Karpfenspezi" fischt und die dem über die Schulter schauen oder sich ein wenig mit Google auskennen werden sie feststellen, dass man ganz gut ohne diese drei Sachen auskommt. Leider ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## wasser-ralf (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

Hey kati 48268,



> Nicht nur beim Tierfleisch.
> Mir hat mal n'Mädel erzählt, dass sie beim _*piiiiiep*_ inkl. _*piiiiep* _schmecken kann, ob sich der Kerl gut oder slecht ernährt |rolleyes
> Genügend Phallstudien hatte'se auf jeden Fall gemacht.
> Das Urteil über meinen Ernährungszustand fiel überraschend positiv aus |rotwerden


 
Du schlimmer Finger |rolleyes......, kenn ich sie :g?


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juli 2012)

Zumindest was Ananas und Knoblauch angeht, ist eine Geschmacksveränderung ernährungswissenschaftlich *hust* (nicht persönlich!) meines Wissens nachgewiesen. Aber zurück zu Frolic.


----------



## Brachsenfan (14. August 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*

HI Leute,
da ich dieses Jahr irgendwie noch kein Glück auf Karpfen hatte,egal ob beim Feedern oder mit Mais an Selbsthak-Montage, hab ich grad meinen ersten Ansitz(nach 2maligem vorfüttern mit Heilbutt-Pellets, Frolic, selbstgemachten Ananas-Pellets,Mais-Boilies und Forelli)hinter mir.
Hab eine Rute mit Heilbutt-Pellet und die zweite mit Frolic(im Damenstrumpf) gefischt.
Leider nur einen Run auf das Heilbutt-Pellet.
Der Spiegler kam nach wenigen Sekunden schon an die Oberfläche und schlitzte dort leider nach ein paar Sekunden aus!
Auf Frolic bisher keinen Biss!

Mal sehn wie´s die Tage weiter geht!?

Gruß
Brachsenfan

PS: Meine bisher größten und meisten Karpfen gingen in den vergangenen Jahren eindeutig auf das Konto von Frolic!


----------



## Gunnar. (14. August 2012)

*AW: Frolic als Karpfenköder Pro und Kontra!!!*



> _Jegliches Mitführen, Anfüttern und *Fischen* mit Hunde- und Katzenfutter, Boilies und Mais hat den sofortigen Entzug der Angelerlaubnis zur Folge." _


Welcher Fischer* fischt* denn mit sowas??Eigentlich sollte dieses Verbot doch Angler betreffen??:q:q


----------

